# le/lo invité



## Philippa

Hi!
Please would your help me with my direct and indirect object pronouns?

In my grammar book there is a nice helpful list of common verbs that have an indirect object: dar, enviar, llamar por teléfono, hablar, decir, visitar, pedir, prestar, contestar. Is invitar one of these?

The exercise has: Invitó *a Isabel *a ir con él a la playa --> (my answer) *La* invitó a ir a la playa
The answers have le not la. Is this right or not? (the answers are occasionally wrong).

Gracias!!
Philippa


----------



## lulilanzi

Hi Philippa.

I am not sure if I can help you. I will try, just to explain this:
 In some places of Argentina we would use "la" in the example you posted. But I think is because of the common use. I don´t know wich one is grammatically correct.

In the north of our country "le" would be also correct, and as far as I understand in spain they use "le" too.. 
So may be both are acceptable..


----------



## Mmart

It is very difficult for me to explain this, but in spanish we have got "leísmo" and "laísmo"; these terms mean the incorrect usage of the pronouns "le" or "la". You can find "leísmo" in one region and "laísmo" in the one beside.

I suggest you go to the rae.es and take a look at an article published there. Click on "Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas" (the second link on the left column) and then enter the term "leísmo".

Good luck!


----------



## jivemu

El complemento indirecto se debe sustituir por "le", independientemente del género del sustantivo al que sustituya.

Sin embargo, creo que justo en ese ejemplo tu libro está equivocado, porque "invitar" es un verbo transitivo, cuyo objeto es "Isabel", y lleva la preposición "a" porque es una persona. Por tanto, yo considero que es totamente correcta:
La invitó a ir con él a la playa.

Saludos.


----------



## Nali

Philippa:
The rule says that "la invitó" is the correct form because LA refers to the direct object. LE refers to the indirect object. That's why we say, for example: 

La invitó a Isabel a la playa.  
= Juan invitó A ISABEL (objeto directo) a la playa. (John invited Isabel to go to ..)

but

Le compró un pasaje para que pudiera ir. 
= Juan compró un pasaje (objeto directo) a Isabel (objeto indirecto)
(John bought her a ticket so that ...)
You may also say "Juan le compró un pasaje a Isabel" where LE and A ISABEL are one and the same indirect object. 

I think that some of the verbs you listed don't accept indirect objects, namely, "llamar por teléfono," and "visitar."  Therefore, they would go with LA/LO. (la/lo llamó por teléfono, la/lo visitó). HABLAR is somewhat different because the pattern is "hablar(le) a alguien sobre/de algo." 
Hope it helps!


----------



## lazarus1907

La única frase correcta es "*la* invitó". Cuando el complemento directo es masculino y singular, se admite "le" (leísmo), pero no se recomienda.

La persona que se invita es el *complemento directo*, y lo que sigue a la preposición "a" es un *complemento preposicional* que se el verbo invitar rige. En pasiva el complemento directo pasa a sujeto paciente:

_ Isabel fue invitada a ir a la playa.

_*Your book is wrong!*


----------



## kevcito

Sí, Lazarus1907 tiene razón otra vez.

Cuando el objeto directo es femenino (la), no es tan difícil entender la diferencia entre la, lo y le. No obstante, cuando es masculino, puede haber mucha confusión en cuanto al uso de lo o le.

Por ejemplo, si vas a una tienda, puedes oír la frase "¿en qué le puedo ayudar? Otra frase semejante es "le llamé para saber si iba a acompañarnos."

Y como han dicho muchos, en España no es tan raro ver la interpolación de "le" en vez de "lo," aunque está patente que no debe ser así.


----------



## San

Philippa said:
			
		

> Hi!
> Please would your help me with my direct and indirect object pronouns?
> 
> In my grammar book there is a nice helpful list of common verbs that have an indirect object: dar, enviar, llamar por teléfono, hablar, decir, visitar, pedir, prestar, contestar. Is invitar one of these?
> 
> The exercise has: Invitó *a Isabel *a ir con él a la playa --> (my answer) *La* invitó a ir a la playa
> The answers have le not la. Is this right or not? (the answers are occasionally wrong).
> 
> Gracias!!
> Philippa



Debe ser una errata, porque es díficil de creer para mí que en algún sitio puedan decir "le invité" refiriéndose a una mujer . En España ni siquiera en las zonas leístas, creo.


----------



## San

kevcito said:
			
		

> Sí, Lazarus1907 tiene razón otra vez.
> 
> Cuando el objeto directo es femenino (la), no es tan difícil entender la diferencia entre la, lo y le. No obstante, cuando es masculino, puede haber mucha confusión en cuanto al uso de lo o le.
> 
> Por ejemplo, si vas a una tienda, puedes oír la frase "¿en qué le puedo ayudar? Otra frase semejante es "le llamé para saber si iba a acompañarnos."
> 
> Y como han dicho muchos, en España no es tan raro ver la interpolación de "le" en vez de "lo," aunque está patente que no debe ser así.



¿En qué le puedo ayudar?
Le llamé para saber si iba a acompañarnos.

Para mí tienen el sentido que que estás tratando a tu interlocutor de usted. Creo que se llama leísmo de cortesía, y se puede oir incluso en zonas dónde no existe otro tipo de leísmo/laismo.

Lo llamé para saber si iba a acompañarnos   llamé a una tercera persona.
Lo invité a la fiesta ( a él ).


----------



## Philippa

Hola de nuevo y gracias a todos.
Aquí viene otros del mismo libro. ¿Qué os parecen?
El jefe de la empresa *les/los *habían invitado a la fábrica.
Espera que no *le/lo *hayan oído.​Gracias de nuevo
Philippa


----------



## lazarus1907

Philippa said:
			
		

> El jefe de la empresa *les/los *habí*a* invitado a la fábrica.
> Espera que no *le/lo *hayan oído.​


 El primer leísmo está condenado en plural; el segundo se acepta, pero no se recomienda.


----------



## jivemu

El jefe de la empresa les/los habí*a *invitado a la fábrica -> (el jefe es singular)
Espera que le/lo hayan oído -> (si el sujeto es ÉL, está bien)

En ambos casos puedes usar les o los. Yo casi siempre hablando digo "le/les", y escribiendo pongo "lo/los". ¿Por qué? Pues porque sí  Es igual de válido.

Saludos.

EDIT: ¿no se puede utilizar les?


----------



## jivemu

Debido a su extensión entre hablantes cultos y escritores de prestigio, se admite el uso de _le_ en lugar de _lo_ en función de complemento directo cuando el referente es una persona de sexo masculino: _«Tu padre no era feliz._ [...] _Nunca le vi alegre»_ (TBallester _Filomeno_ [Esp. 1988]). Sin embargo, el uso de _les_ por _los_ cuando el referente es plural, aunque no carece de ejemplos literarios, no está tan extendido como cuando el referente es singular, por lo que se desaconseja en el habla culta: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</IMG>_«Casi nunca les vi con chicas»_ 

No dice que no sea válido, sino que se desaconseja en el habla culta.


----------



## lazarus1907

El PDP dice, muy educadamente, que se desaconseja en el habla culta. Otros libros de gramática de la Real Academia no lo dicen con tanta delicadeza. En general dicen que "condenan" su uso, que es una manera de decir que lo ven incorrecto. ¿Quieres otras citas?



> La RAE acepta el leísmo masculino de persona en singular, pero condena el de animal o cosa. (Leonardo Gómez Torrego)


----------



## jivemu

El ejemplo que acabas de poner precisamente condena el singular sobre objeto o animal, no el plural sobre persona.

En todo caso, como ya dije, yo cuando hablo digo normalmente "les", salvo en un ambiente formal, y cuando escribo casi siempre pongo "los".

Pero de ahí a condenar el uso del plural...


----------



## Philippa

Hi there!
Another one (I promise this isn't a multiple posting ruse - I'm working through the book spotting things I was unsure about!!)
*Le/lo *ayudé a terminar sus deberes.
Thanks
P


----------



## jivemu

Le/lo ayudé...

Sí, así es.


----------



## Philippa

jivemu said:
			
		

> Le/lo ayudé... Sí, así es.


And le would be leísmo in this sentence?


----------



## lazarus1907

Philippa said:
			
		

> And le would be leísmo in this sentence?


 Sí. La persona a la que se ayuda es el complemento directo, y el pronombre de complemento directo es "lo", por tanto es un leísmo, aunque esté aceptado.

Yo, hablando en una conversación normal, diría "le ayude", pero no quita que sea un leísmo.


----------



## Philippa

And one more from the same fun book.....
Question: translate into Spanish - I'm surprised that you (tú) haven't left him.
My answer: Me sorprende que no *lo* hayas dejado.
The book's answer: Me sorprende que no *le* hayas dejado.
De paso ¿debería ser sorprende *de* que?
*Thank you*, folks!!
P


----------



## ieracub

Philippa said:
			
		

> My answer: Me sorprende que no *lo* hayas dejado.


¡Perfecto!



			
				Philippa said:
			
		

> De paso ¿debería ser sorprende *de* que?


No, no va el *de.*

Pero sí en 

Me sorprend*o* *de* que no lo hayas dejado.

Saludos.


----------



## lazarus1907

Eso me sorprende (eso=sujeto)
Me sorprende eso (la misma frase)
Me sorprende que no lo hayas dejado.

"Sorprenderse de algo" no viene en el DRAE, al menos.


----------



## ieracub

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> "Sorprenderse de algo" no viene en el DRAE, al menos.


 
Hola lazurus: Parce que el DRAE no recoge las formas pronominales de los varbos, salvo cuando lo son de manera exclusiva.

No salen, por ejemplo, avergonzarse, casarse y sentarse, pero sí salen arrepentirse y suicidarse.

Saludos.


----------



## mhp

Sí salen.



> *casar**1**.*
> (De _casa_).
> * 1.* intr. Contraer matrimonio. U. m. c. prnl.


U. m. c. prnl = Usado más como pronominal


----------



## tia_tula

Philippa said:
			
		

> De paso ¿debería ser sorprende *de* que?


NO.
yo me sorprendo de algo 
(sujeto: yo, infinitivo: sorprenderse, me: pronombre reflexivo)
algo me sorprende 
(sujeto: algo, me: pronombre de OD), infinitivo: sorprender


----------



## ieracub

mhp said:
			
		

> Sí salen.
> 
> 
> U. m. c. prnl = Usado más como pronominal


 
¡Ouch! Me ataranté. Gracias por la aclaración.

En todo caso, aunque la RAE no recoja la forma pronominal y yo use preferentemente la forma "me sorprende que...", si pudiera, dado que no es tan infrecuente su uso y sigue las formas naturales del castellano, la propondría como candidata a ser reconocida.

Saludos.


----------



## mhp

En realidad, DRAE reconoce la forma pronominal, sorprenderse. Lo que dijo lazarus1907 es que la forma “sorprenderse *de* algo” no viene en DRAE. Pues, la preguna es si el verbo sorprenderse admite la preposición “de”. He encontrado una página web en donde hay muchos verbos con preposiciones. Según esta página, “sorprenderse de que” es una forma de decir  “sorprenderse ante el hecho de que”.


----------

